# MPTC Firearms Instructor Certification



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Although the date(s) have not been set yet there will be one (1) more Firearms Instructor Certification class and two (2) more recerts for current instructors to be held in down in New Bedford, MA from the SEMPTA Academy.

Contact Rose (the director) for the dates in the next couple of weeks for more info.

Ogzee 28 you and your partner got your wish! Keep in touch!:t:


----------



## ogzee28 (Sep 23, 2005)

OutFu**ing Standing!

My partner & I are going to call Rose this week about attending the recert already. We know about ten guys that want to sign up for the next instructors course. Get that female dummy warmed up, cause here I come.

Stay safe & watch your six
Ogzee28 :BNANA: 
PS: Tell Ken I am coming back...see if he just drops his head.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

anyone going??


----------



## sh460 (Sep 28, 2005)

Just an FYI....... anyone looking for *Instructor* or just *re-cert* training in various law enforcement training such as: O.C. , Firearms, defensive tactics, expandable baton, handcuffing, control & restraint, building entry & room search, patrolling techniques, officer safety, and much....much...more!! Should contact Marty Michelman at (617) 828-9868. Marty has been in the Law Enforcement community for a long time and is a very respectable and professional instructor.


----------

